# Any diesel guys here? 08 F350?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I am looking at a 2008 F350 diesel, they have a pretty bad rap for fuel milage, but I can get one for about 10K under the usual selling price which buys alot of fuel, so I was wondering if anyone on here has one? And what do you think of it? Any issues to be warned about?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

welll my dad has a f250 has 450k on it no issues my gf friend just bought an 08 f350 diesel he is happy has airbags and other upgrades on it . i know dodge has terrible problems with there front ends . they end fast and gm has a good diesel the durmax is international . but there way to low to the ground . so in my opinion i would go with the ford , and there warrentys are good . alot of people i know have big issues with dodge customer service.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diesel will last you a long time and it is good if you plan to do a lot of heavy loading. Engine is a lot louder compare to gasoline, it is only good if you doing heavy tow or heavy load other wise stick to F150. I had a 2010 F350 and I love it. 100L of diesel last me 700Km on highway. I don't drive a lot in city so not sure about the different.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

The Powerstroke has a bad rep. Definitly go for a Cummins.


----------



## Darkrapture (Jan 21, 2011)

The Ford is overalĺ a better truck, but it honestly depends on the engine size. Yes the power'joke' has a bad rap but people forget that everything else is built strong. Chev will fall apart, the allison transmissions kick ass though. Dodge cummins engines are tough. My recommendation is to ask what the labour time is on the head gaskets/tune up that you WILL be needing in the future. Some of these jobs take 18h plus (we take the cab off for access!) and are really common. Just save up for it . Toyota trucks are built with more precision than the domestics but sure come with the price tag to reflect it.

The best advice I could give you is to look online for common issues with the model you choose. If its a used truck TAKE IT TO A SHOP OF YOUR CHOICE FOR A PRE-PURCHASE INSPECTION BEFORE BUYING IT!!!! Sorry for the enthusiasm but Im a tech and I cant stress that enough. Typical inspections will be about 1h labour and less than $200. Do this even if you're buying from a dealer (Especially so!). Then you can use any recommendations to your advantage. Anyplace that refuses or offers to do the inspection for you is hiding something. 

Sorry for "preaching" a bit but people bring their cars to our shop all the time- after buying a used vehicle to get it inspected. Then they learn that the car they just spent $2500 on will need $1700 in repairs.

-Jenni.
PS: your title should have said "any diesel PEOPLE here?"


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Darkrapture said:


> PS: your title should have said "any diesel PEOPLE here?"


hahaha i see what you did there.

also diesels are really only a benefit on fuel if you do long trips. if u just drive around town and occasionally on the highway a gas engine might be a better option.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys and girls  (sorry about that, your absolutely right!) I have a 2005 F150 now, the camper is already too heavy for the payload of an F150, and I tow a 26 foot enclosed snowmobile trailer, as well as a sled deck, its just way to much for the F150 at this point, and running it at its max specs is starting to wear on the truck itself. 

I know the 08 has a bad rap for engine problems due to the new adjustments for cleaner emissions, and its a pig on fuel, but I can get one about $10K under sticker, or what an equivilant dodge/chevy would run which buys alot of fuel and still has just under 1 year of warranty and only 39,000 miles, I also know the truck and how it was treated as my parents own it now  but still worth getting checked out to make sure I have no suprises.

It will not be a daily driver, I have a company car and my wife uses transit, so that won't be much of an issue, but its also probably more truck than what I need, but with the price equivilant to a gasser or a 3/4 ton its tough to pass up since I would be able to sell it in a few years with not too much loss I would think. Ahhh decisions decisions.


----------

